# Flounder



## Maxshafer (Jul 10, 2013)

Headed to the beach on Thursday and I really want to eat flounder for dinner that night so what do I need to know about them and their behavior to catch them?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

find a good restaurant


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

surfchunker said:


> find a good restaurant


unfortunately that might be your best bet, been a long while since I caught a legal fish from the surf. if your dead set try bouncing some gulp or live finger mullet if you can find any.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

It's funny when people get a hankering for flounder they just got to have it. Back in the 80's I used to cook at a nice little restaurant in Swansboro, and the kitchen was open to the waiting area where people would come in to get seated. We would get nice fresh fish from the charters daily. Many times I would be cutting nice king or wahoo or tuna while people in line would watch. Many asked if I was making flounder. A lot would turn away and go to another place when I told them we didn't have any flounder that night, so I would send them to the calabash style joint on the corner.

That said, try a white gulp shrimp on a red head jig and scoot it with short quick pulls across the bottom.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I have not seen any flounder from the surf. I catch them generally in brackish water lagoons, swampy areas and shallow off the beaten path areas. I second the white gulp shrimp with red head.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Caught 70-80 one week in Hatteras on white gulp swimming mullet on a red head right at your feet. Third week of October in 2007. Had maybe a dozen keepers.


----------



## Maxshafer (Jul 10, 2013)

That's a little discouraging... :/


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

It was incredible fun. You'd have 4-5 fish follow the jig to dry sand every cast just about.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> Caught 70-80 one week in Hatteras on white gulp swimming mullet on a red head right at your feet. Third week of October in 2007. Had maybe a dozen keepers.


I remember that...I just couldn't quit that Spanish bite south of the point to head down there...Then the school of drum that came by. If I recall you guys bought up every pack of white gulps from Buxton South...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The flounder are there...Try the inlets with either gulps or live minnows for numbers. If fishing the surf, find a hole and fish it with the same technique. Should be nice and flat tomorrow too.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I cant move this page... Another Mod can. But it should go to the NC site...Get more answers from the locals around here.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ryan Y said:


> I remember that...I just couldn't quit that Spanish bite south of the point to head down there...Then the school of drum that came by. If I recall you guys bought up every pack of white gulps from Buxton South...


Yep. I remember that one Spanish bite I called you on. Had to myself for a while and stacked up on the beach haha. Hate I missed the school of drum on that bite y'all were on. In all fairness, most of those flounder were in two days. Lots of picking through little ones to get some barely legals


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

A flattle strecher is needed because this year I have not been able to get a legal keeper from the surf from Avon south.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

They are stacked off the beach right now. I dove yesterday after a charter. I was stacking two to three on my spear before putting them on the stringer. Got eight really nice ones and fat gag grouper with sight of land.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ryan, are you running a charter out of Wilmington now?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm running a scuba charter part time on my days off. I put the rods down for a bit and started spear fishing a lot more. spear fishing has been a lot easier on the wallet.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Ryan Y said:


> I'm running a scuba charter part time on my days off. I put the rods down for a bit and started spear fishing a lot more. spear fishing has been a lot easier on the wallet.


Hi RyanY, Stumpy here. I've been watching a show called speargun hunter on outdoor channel. This looks like something I would like to try myself. I've never done scuba or free dived. Do you know any place in Myrtle Beach area that does this ? Would the logically place to start checking in is calling local dive shops ? Dont know what it would cost to do a fishing trip like this. Thanks for any info you can give me.........David


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

You can check with your local Dive Shop in Myrtle. 

Here In Wilmington Scuba-Now will do you cert for $199.99 friday through Sunday class. Everything is included and you get a free wreck dive. There is also someone that teachs spearfishing here too.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

the bite in the suds is very slow[pleasure island],,the bite is better in the river , icw, snows cut.. try the state park.. ft fisher.. or seabreeze.. and if no luck go to seaview crab on carolina bch rd.. they have plenty..


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I've seen one keeper flounder this year, and it was one that I caught on a 8/0 hook and a chunk of cut bait while Drum fishing at Hatteras Inlet.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

They need to drop the size limit two inches, then Wed be keeping more males and letting the females grow up


----------

